# Breaking out in a cold sweat for no appearent reason?



## Karren

This never happened to me before.. I got up this morning and went into the bathroom to take a shower and all of a sudden I broke out in a cold sweat and felt real weak.. It lasted for a couple minutes.. It felt like I had the flue and was about to get real sick... But I didn't.. Matter of fact I feel fine! After it passed I looked in the mirror and my face was white but again.. I felt fine. And I still do? Anyone ever experience this.. Has me baffled..


----------



## magosienne

I got a similar thing in the past, it took me several minutes to walk the corridor from my bedroom to the kitchen, i sat there and this ate all my energy. I was feeling all weak and numb, like wrapped in cotton. My mom had to force me to eat and drink something. We never really figured out what it was, but we suppose it was just a sudden drop of my blood pressure. I felt better (but still weird) after a few hours, and the day after i was back to my usual state.

I get a similar thing if i'm up and awake but don't have my breakfast soon enough, in those times i guess it's my body craving for sugar.


----------



## Ozee

Sounds similar symptoms to anxiety or panic attack. (which i suffer from every now and again)

You have had a pretty intense week it could of effected you more then you know?


----------



## Aprill

You could have had a bout of low sugar (even if you are not diabetic, we all deal with hypoglycemia)

Your blood pressure could have dropped for a second

those are the two most common reasons but I vote 90% on blood pressure


----------



## Dragonfly

I'm going through peri-menopause now...plenty of warm flashes. I have a fan in every room!

Maybe you are experiencing men-opause? lol


----------



## usersassychick0

Not to scare you or anything, but I have been having issues with my heart lately and Im waiting to get an appointment to see a cardiologist... But I have been doing some of my own research..

now I wouldnt be worried if you dont have other symptoms or if this was a one time deal, however the fact that it lasted for a few min rather than a few seconds is rather alarming.. my theory for myself is that I will either be having a heart attack anyday now or I have ventricular tachycardia... I have all the symptoms for each and yes I am only 18..

Both the cold sweat and feeling weak are possible symptoms, but I am curious if you have ever felt very lightheaded( or even blackedout from it), shortness of breath, chest pains, heart burn, pain in the arms or neck, high or irregular heart rate, family history? Also, if you experience any of these symptoms for more than a few min it is strongly recommended to head to the hospital asap


----------



## Killah Kitty

Something like this happened to me the day after I got a tattoo. I got out of bed and suddenly I was feeling very dizzy, lightheaded and like I was going to be sick. I went straight to the washroom but nothing happened. I broke out in a cold sweat all over too and I was really pale. That passed within a few minutes but I still felt sick to my stomach and really dizzy and weak afterwards. I ended up just going back to bed and the next day I was fine.

I had also eaten some really disgusting McDonalds prior so I chalked it up to either the disgusting food or from getting the tattoo.

I dont really know what it was.


----------



## empericalbeauty

I am going to agree with Ozee on this. Even before i opened this thread, its the first time that came to my mind.


----------



## DasSavva

You may want to check sugar levels or you may have a mineral deficiency.

Try drinking a glass of orange juice next time it happens again. If it happens or if you feel ill otherwise, see a doctor and get a blood test and your levels checked.

&lt;3


----------



## reesesilverstar

Sounds like yr pressure dropped... It's been happening to me lately especially if I get up too quick. But everytime I go to the doc, I'm fine. So now I have a little chair in the bathroom, cuz I don't wanna fall in the tub...


----------



## Jinx

Sounds like low sugar.

I had that happen once and I don't have any sugar/insulin issues at all, nor do they run in my family but this one time, I just went too long without eating (well, without eating very well. I may have had some chips or something within a 12 hour period) and suddenly I felt weak, I felt a cold rush and then sweat prickles on my back and neck and kinda tngly hands, if I recall.

My bf got me something quick out of the vending machine; we were at work at "the stadium" we used to work at preparing for a major international sports event and the pressure was on and I guess my body reacted.

Symptoms-

Since a drop in blood sugar is often commonly caused by not eating, a person may experience hunger as one of the first symptoms of low blood sugar. Other symptoms that may be signs of a blood sugar drop are weakness, numbness in the facial area, dizziness, nervousness, cold sweats, shaking, headaches, irritability, nightmares and/or night sweats.


----------



## NYchic

I have anxiety and that's just one of the many symptoms. I get cold sweats and other times I will get hot sweats like when you are about to vomit.


----------



## Shelley

I am also thinking low blood sugar, low blood pressure or stress. I hope your feeling better Karren. It if continues I would get checked out.


----------



## Aniger86

I have no idea what this is, but it happens to me too sometimes, except my bout of cold sweat/ dizziness lasts for a couple hours each time and I feel so weak and can't walk even. All I need to do is lie down to nap for a hours and then, I'm as good as new again, go figure...


----------



## Ali07

a similar thing happened to me when i was in highschool and i would just blow it off cuz i felt fine after a few minutes and one day i was doing my hair and passed out and slammed my head on the counter and got a concussion, the doctor told me it was because my blood sugar was low and i had to be on a strict diet for the next year to make sure it didnt happen again


----------



## danaryan

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm going through peri-menopause now...plenty of warm flashes. I have a fan in every room!
Maybe you are experiencing men-opause? lol

In case you're not, you might check with your doctor. &lt;lol&gt;


----------



## Karren

Men-opause!! Lol. Too funny Carolyn!! Actually the meds I'm on drop my heart rate to 42 at rest and my BP canm dip low.. And I hadn't eaten so low sugar could be also.. it hasn't happened since.. I should keep a stash of candy bars in the bathroom? Lol. Men-opause!! lol


----------



## magosienne

Lol, maybe store them next to the beer


----------



## blazingsavage

i have been breaking out in sweats for about a yr believe it or not im not sure what to think ive had blood work numerous times and the one procedure where they send a liquid substance thru an ivy that makes your entire mid section feel hot im 40 and my doctor said there was an infection in my colon or ill try and spell it dyratykulitus i took the meds and its been 2 months and  it hasnt changed can someone tell me what is wrong my blood doesnt show diabetes ive been tested for aids nothing there im afraid if i dont explain my symptoms right i may end up dead 

i have the cold sweats i can be doin avg things thru out the day and all of a sudden start sweating like i had just jogged for several mins then it goes away but every morning when i wake up my pillow is drenched.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Originally Posted by *blazingsavage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have been breaking out in sweats for about a yr believe it or not im not sure what to think ive had blood work numerous times and the one procedure where they send a liquid substance thru an ivy that makes your entire mid section feel hot im 40 and my doctor said there was an infection in my colon or ill try and spell it dyratykulitus i took the meds and its been 2 months and  it hasnt changed can someone tell me what is wrong my blood doesnt show diabetes ive been tested for aids nothing there im afraid if i dont explain my symptoms right i may end up dead
> 
> i have the cold sweats i can be doin avg things thru out the day and all of a sudden start sweating like i had just jogged for several mins then it goes away but every morning when i wake up my pillow is drenched.


  Did you mean divurticulitis? I don't know that I even spelled that right. Sounds like night sweats and that's best left to you and a doctor to discuss.


----------



## divadoll

Diverticulitis is a condition that the large intestines develop sacs or pouches that become inflamed or infected. They burst and you find blood in your stool. Once these sacs have debeloped, they will be with you for life. My mom has this condition. It does not give her cold sweats. If this is the condition you have, your Dr may have prescribed antibiotics which may have cold sweats as side effect? Chills can also be caused by infection. See your Dr ASAP.


----------



## brokensteffy

for almost two months ive been having cold sweats when i sleep and just started last week feeling dizzy?? i dont know why..


----------



## MissLindaJean

> for almost two months ive been having cold sweats when i sleep and just started last week feeling dizzy?? i dont know why..


 Consult a doctor and soon. Cold sweats could be from a multitude of things and add on dizziness/syncopal episodes? See a doctor; they can do diagnostic tests, run bloodwork, whatever is needed. Don't know your medical history or whether you take prescription drugs, so you should get professional advice.


----------



## divadoll

For God's sake!  This isn't a medical forum.  Go to the doctor already.  Thank goodness for socialized health care in Canada.  No Canadian is asking free medical advice from a Makeup forum.


----------



## futuretrader57

The same thing is happening to a friend of mine.  did anyone give you a reason why its happening?


----------



## JustPassinThru

I find some of your posts very similar to my problem I experienced on September 7th, I was out and about and I decided that I had waited long enough to "go", so I went and after I was finished, I felt nauseated and sick to my stomach and started sweating as if someone was pouring water over my head. My girlfriend told me I looked like I was having a heart attack but yet I wasn't having any chest pain associated with one and yes, I am male and happened upon your site by accident when I was listing symptoms of my event in google. When I found out what kind of site it was, I wanted to turn and run but I felt I should include my experience to perhaps educate you on another condition both males and females go through.... My girlfriend had someone call 911 because by that time, I was sweating profusely, she said I was turning grey and while I was sitting down if no one was there to keep me up, I would have fallen to the concrete. When the medics came, my BP plummeted to 64/40 and was transported to the hospital. To make a long story short, it wasn't a heart attack, it wasn't a heart attack, I stimulated what's called the vagus nerve, and you do that when your bladder gets too full, so my advice is next time you think you have to go, do. However my follow up visit to my doctor revealed that the trip to the ER revealed another problem which I am taking care of so everything happens for a reason.


----------



## vashti

hi has anyone after cold sweating felt if they were going into a deep sleep?


----------



## serenity77

Happened to me a few times in life and every time for a different reason, although symptoms were the same, sweat, lightheartedness, dizziness, blacking out, weakness, and passed quickly with no consequences, although while it was going on I pretty much felt like I was having a near death experience.

First time I was about 12-13 and it was part emotional and part physical, it was really hot out, I wasn't drinking much water then, and just had a fight with a family member, and we were walking down the street in the heat and very angry at each other. I felt totally drained from it all, don't know which contributed more, but I suddenly had to sit on the ground and lean against the wall and was fighting unconsciousness. It never happened before so I thought I was dying and was scared. Paramedics came, checked me out, and said it was dehydration and also could be hormonal changes due to age.

Next it happened in my early 20's, I had bad eating habits then so attribute it to that, plus was also not drinking enough water but was taking caffeine pills at the time, and I think caffeine is not good for me and had something to do with that. I started taking better care of myself and it didn't happen again until a few years later. I passed out in a store, very weak, drenched in cold sweat, clammy, and felt all color gone from my face, blood pressure def plummeted. Was taken to a hospital, checked out, told it's dehydration, given IV fluid, and after a short while walked away fine. However, I drank enough water before it happened and the only thing was, I took some cold meds before leaving house that day, don't recall which, but guess it was something that should have been best taken when staying at home, and there might have been something in them that dehydrated me faster.

I also feel weak, faint and drained and cold sweaty in closed places with no natural air from outside and especially when there's a lot of people and I have to stand for a long time, like in line. Stores, post offices, etc. It just happened recently, I passed out in a public place like that, was drenched in sweat,paramedics didn't find anything wrong physically, blood sugar was fine, heart was fine, no dehydration even, I ate and drank enough before leaving house, so one of them said it could be social phobia or claustrophobia. I did feel better almost instantly as soon as I was taken outside and was in a fresh air.

So for anyone experiencing it there could be any reason and not necessarily physical. In my case I think I'm just very sensitive to energies and unnatural environments. Physically I always check out fine and recover fast as soon as I get out of a place where it happened. Gotta start carrying smelling salts like ladies in the olden days lol. Always a bottle of water and spray with some essential oils for sure.

Oh, also, don't know if it's a coincidence, but last time it happened I got my period the next day. In my 30's PMS symptoms have gotten really weird, sometimes there's none and sometimes something that used to never happen, like a migraine or this, so this could be a reason for someone else too, having to do with that.

To the above post, yep, I got the desire to go into deep sleep too. I think it's good and a healthy desire, what's needed for regeneration of the body and restoration of energy. When you are drained/low all kinds of activity, even just mental, will only take more out of you.


----------



## alissafernandes

Progesteril is a great alternative to prescription meds to treat menopausal symptoms. I started on Menoquil several years ago when I started having night sweats. I havenâ€™t had a night sweat in so long. I added Progesteril to help me with the mood swings I was starting to have. It has made the world of difference. Would recommend both products to any one going through menopause


----------



## Courtnee

Yep, you are not alone girl. I have had this a lot. It is quite sort of scary and annoying. Could be to do with stress like the other girls have said.


----------

